# is this ok



## ratluver25 (Jun 22, 2007)

i hav this cage that my sis had 2 guinnea pigs in and was wondering if i could put 2 male rats in it until i get enough money for a multi level cage


----------



## ratluver25 (Jun 22, 2007)

it is a my first small pet hame extra large


----------



## Lestette (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of what it looks like? Or something like it on the internet? 
If you are going to be using a cage that has no levels in it, you can always make your own levels!  I do that with my cages. I buy a corner shelf, but something on top of it so their little feet can walk on it, and I use zip-ties to hold it in a corner. It works great! 
Good luck!


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

i had the superpet extra large for awhile (purple bottom, right?) only problem with it was my girls could escape through the bars. i put wire and zip ties all over it, and it worked, but it looked terrible.
hopefully your kids will be able to stay in just fine!


----------



## ratluver25 (Jun 22, 2007)

yeah thats it but was it too small.i added shelfs and everything to it i want 2 males in it while they r babies but ill get a bigger onr for my b day


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have any doubts about the size of your cage, you can put the dimensions into a cage calculator to find out if it's big enough. There is a sticky with links to cage calculators at the top of the rat homes forum.


----------



## ratluver25 (Jun 22, 2007)

i no but im not sure wat depth means


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The cage will have three dimensions. Height (how tall it is) width (how wide it is) and depth (how deep it is, front to back).


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh god. For a second I thought you were asking if you could mix guinea pigs and rats in the same cage until you got a new one.

I've seen the extra large "my first home." They're huge and I'm sure your rats will be just fine.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

You know, I actually think it's sad that the company calls that their extra large cage. I mean, it's perfect for rats, and a really decent cage for rabbits and guinea pigs, but the fact that they have to call it extra large because they sell so many smaller cages (that are considered 'properly sized') is just wrong. I think it should be their 'medium' cage and they should discontinue their small ones.

Anyways, you might just consider just adding your own levels and always keeping them in that cage, since it really can provide a lot of room if you use the space properly.


----------

